

Ask HN: Does someone know this recent site/app? - limist

Sometime in the past month or so, I remember seeing a web app listed on HN that had a web-based table with about ten cells or so, each one asking vital questions about one's venture, like the value proposition, MVP features, etc.  I didn't bookmark it at the time and can't find it on HN now, does someone know what site I'm referring to?  Thanks HN.
======
Daniel_Newby
<http://thestartuptoolkit.com/>

~~~
limist
Thank you! Much appreciated.

